# XM discount for multiple radios



## 311Man (Oct 20, 2007)

Can anyone tell me if there is a discount on the subscription if you have more than one radio. Can't seem to find anything about that on the XM website.


----------



## shabadoo25 (Jun 30, 2009)

Yeah, there is. Similar to the Sirius deal, $6.99/mo.


----------

